

Google's Datacenters on Punch Cards - discountgenius
http://what-if.xkcd.com/63/

======
liranz
15 exabytes is way more than I'd intuitively guess, but he does make a point
in his guesstimations.

It makes you wonder what is the capacity of S3. Does Amazon reveal this
number? In any case, Amazon will still have much more storage capacity between
EBS, CloudFront caching, and DynamoDBs.

------
elehack
The thing I found particularly fascinating about this one is the mining of
public data, and the occasional slip, to come up with a defensible, if not
plausible, estimate of Google's capacity.

